
Ask HN: Will there ever be fully decentralised YouTube? - geongeorgek
I know there are DTube and Lbry. 
but those are neither fully decentralized nor provide enough performance.
======
beatgammit
Well, there's PeerTube, which is federated. I guess it's not decentralized,
but there's no single central server, so it probably meets your requirements.

~~~
connorcodes
PeerTube is also special because it uses the activityPub format, so anyone on
Mastodon or GNUsocial can follow somebody on PeerTube.

------
d--b
Popcorntime in a way was a decentralized video service.

Performance would degrade for less popular videos.

~~~
meditations
It can be solved. For example: assign peers for videos with lower number of
peers instead of assigning peers for currently watching video. Please correct
me, if I’m wrong.

